# How to: 2.0 TSI Chain Tensioner Inspection & Replacement



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This post will help you identify if you have the most updated version of the timing chain tension on your CCTA or CBFA 2.0 TSI engine. If you're starting to hear the dreaded "marbles in a can" sound, getting this done is super important before it fails and causes catastrophic damage to your engine.

*Charles the Humble Mechanic* and *Paul from Deutsche Auto Parts* have a couple of good Youtube videos on this topic -

*How The 2.0T TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Fails*





*How to Check your 2.0t TSI Timing Chain Tensioner*





*2.0t TSI Timing Chain Tensioner Update*





















If you decide to do this yourself, or if you have a shop do it for you, don't buy a replacement from a reseller. Get it directly from VAG so you know you have an original part -

*Fake Chinese Timing Tensioners - Buyer Beware!*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1836089


----------

